# Help With Leacock Sporting Goods Co. Bicycle With Jupiter Badge



## stezell (Feb 9, 2016)

I know Leacock was a sporting goods store in St Louis, MO in the late 1880's into the 1900's. I was just curious if anyone else has any other information, value, etc.. I would appreciate it if you do. I'm usually in the cruiser realm. I also have a 28" New Departure wood wheel set and the original leather racing saddle with seat post. Thank you in advance, Sean


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2016)

Being from St. Louis all of my life, I've only seen three of these badges on bikes. Yours, Lees ( overhauler) and  one on a 36 schwinn motorbike about five miles away from me. I'll see if I can find lees post on his bike. He offers some good info about the company.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2016)

Here ya go.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-built-jupiter.79438/


----------



## stezell (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Rollfaster I appreciate the info. I'm guessing this one is a little older than 39. How far are you from St John?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2016)

I live in affton and work in hazel wood.


----------



## stezell (Feb 9, 2016)

I was born at Northwest hospital off Rock Road. My mom and her family are from St Louis. Some of my cousins use to live in Hazelwood right down the street from Bigfoot.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 10, 2016)

It's a neat hardware store rebadge. 

I think it's possible to at least put it within a ten year era : 1910-1920

frame tells
diagonal back pressed in dropouts 
one?side slotted front dropout
in frame seat-post binder (slotted/relief bolt?)
square crown
flat sided headset cups w/ dia knurled race
quilled moto stem 
straight 
1" tubing


unknowns
bb cup profile
crank arm markings

Bookmark rough draft running errands


----------



## Royalburgess (May 5, 2020)

Leacock Sporting Goods BearCat | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Anyone have any information on this bike. I cant find anything.




					thecabe.com


----------

